# [solved]hal-0.5.11-r3 has bug?

## mikeandmore

mike@localhost disk % lshal | grep block.device 

  block.device = '//dev/sda'  (string)

  block.device = '//dev/sda9'  (string)

  block.device = '//dev/sda8'  (string)

  block.device = '//dev/sda7'  (string)

  block.device = '//dev/sda6'  (string)

  block.device = '//dev/sda5'  (string)

  block.device = '//dev/sda2'  (string)

  block.device = '//dev/sda1'  (string)

  block.device = '//dev/sr0'  (string)

and that's maybe why i can't umount /dev/sdb1 (which is my usbdisk).

after i tried umount //dev/sdb1 it works......

OMG...Last edited by mikeandmore on Fri Sep 12, 2008 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your emerge --info ?

Also, do you have some special feature inside /etc/fstab ?

Finally, did you create some custom rule inside udev ?

----------

## mikeandmore

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post your emerge --info ?
> 
> Also, do you have some special feature inside /etc/fstab ?
> 
> Finally, did you create some custom rule inside udev ?

 

Hi, thanks for reply.

It seems that other people don't have this problem....

so 

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda9               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda7               /home           ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /mnt/data       reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda6               /mnt/source     reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda8               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           size=128m,mode=1777     0 0

```

which i actually don't think that's the case.

i didn't add any udev rules myself. just use the default config.

my emerge info

```

mike@localhost ~ % emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc8 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.06GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 12 Sep 2008 03:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -msse2 -mtune=native -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -msse2 -mtune=native -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://61.135.158.199"

LANG="zh_CN.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="zh_CN"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/data/sys/portage_tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-china /usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/java-binary /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://61.135.158.199/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi aiglx alsa apm automount bash-completion berkdb bittorrent branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus devhelp device-mapper disk-partition djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emacs emboss encode esd evo exif fam fbcondecor ffmpeg fontconfig gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kerberos keyring latex ldap libnotify mad metalink midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses newspr nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl plugins png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session sourceview spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tagwriting tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xattr xetex xml xorg xulrunner xv zh_CN zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="zh_CN" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## d2_racing

Well, I see that you are running on ~x86, so maybe in fact there a bug inside udev.

Did you check the bugzilla  ?

----------

## mikeandmore

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Well, I see that you are running on ~x86, so maybe in fact there a bug inside udev.
> 
> Did you check the bugzilla  ?

 

Oh thanks, i though udev is stable enough, but it isn't...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236635

yes, just as you said, it's a bug inside udev, but not hal.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

I knew that there was something wrong with udev.

----------

## gemini91

running udev-128, hal-0.5.11-r3, kernel-2.6.26-gentoo-r1 and everything works

except that my partitions don't get auto-mounted. By deleting

"/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi"

then they work as well.

----------

## cst

 *gemini91 wrote:*   

> running udev-128, hal-0.5.11-r3, kernel-2.6.26-gentoo-r1 and everything works
> 
> except that my partitions don't get auto-mounted. By deleting
> 
> "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi"
> ...

 

Not for me  :Sad:  Did you do emerge @preserved...? and etc-update?

What USE flags you have with hal and udev?

----------

## gemini91

I always do what I'm told (etc-update etc.) so yes I did that.

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-128  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r3  USE="X acpi laptop -apm -crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

```

So to get everything to work, I either delete the file mentioned above

or go back to udev-125-r2 and hal-0.5.11-r1.

----------

## cst

Deleting the file does not help, and a funny thing happened - I reverted to udev-125-r2 and hal-0.5.11-r1 many times and things were coming back to normal but now the downgrade doesnt help also  :Sad:  I have cdrom and usb support but no partitions...

----------

## serge_g

Does anybody succeeded to have automounting working with udev>126? For me udev-130-r1 does not work as well. I still use udev-119.

----------

## gemini91

I am running 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-130-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r3 

don don # uname -r

2.6.26-gentoo-r2

```

And automounting of partitions to the desktop does not work,

unless I delete 

"/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi"

----------

## gemini91

Running sys-fs/udev-130-r1, sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r4, 

and Kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r1. And automounting of 

partitions to the desktop still does not work,

unless I delete

"/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi"

Same was true with hal-0.5.11-r3.

----------

## VoidMage

I don't think it's a bug. Hal does exactly what 99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi ask it to do.

It skips drives that are both not hotpluggable and not removable.

----------

